# Standard Issue Website



## tnoye1337 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, I'm about to register for the https://secure.usstandardissue.com/Registration.cfm# to purchase gear when need be, and I have a few questions. When it's talking about service branch, I'm a part of a local volunteer corp so what should I put in the unit/group area. Also would my affiliation be with the government. I know it's obviously not military, but I feel like I'm putting down the wrong info.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 2, 2012)

Call 'em.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Feb 17, 2013)

I would put whatever you feel is specific enough...I just signed up using my private EMS agency and sent a photo copy of my ID badge and received an email the next day stating I had been approved. Good Luck!


----------



## CFal (Feb 18, 2013)

You can use a volly ambulance service, you can even use just an emt license


----------



## Hunter (Feb 18, 2013)

CFal said:


> You can use a volly ambulance service, you can even use just an emt license



I've heard this but I was denied when I sent in my license, approved with work id from private company.


----------

